# Old Bottles in New Orleans



## vlro (Mar 25, 2004)

My husband works for a major bridge and road construction company in New Orleans.  About 3 years ago he was in a downtown area and they were digging things up with a backhoe.  He told me that they were unearthing many bottles.  I told him to bring them home.  I must have about 50-60 bottles = from verry small to about 8 inches high.  In all shapes and sizes.  I don't have a clue what these bottles are all about.  I don't even know if it is worth the time to clean them.  Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 25, 2004)

hi vlro, I think the only reason you haven't received a reply before now is because the 'southern diggers' are asleep at the keyboard! lol  I believe if you use the forum search menu with an entry of 'New Orleans Bottles', you'll find some good information. Just a couple of weeks ago, someone wrote in lamenting about finding areas to dig around Orleans because the hobby has been so active down there.  Also check to see what bottle collector clubs you have nearby, I think you'll be suprised.  Lastly, check out a bottle guide from your library.  You might be sitting on some very valuable bottles, although most of us aren't in it for the money. lol Good luck!


----------



## vlro (Mar 26, 2004)

Do they have to have embossing to be worth anything?  I'm still trying to clean them a few at a time which is a task.  

 Here is an example.  This one is about 6 inches tall and please excuse the dirty appearance.  I can't figure out how to get the top off to clean the inside.  Any thoughts?  It has an embossed G on the upper roundness.







 Picture reduced in size - Admin


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 27, 2004)

Fuzzy picture but that top looks glass and so may be apothecary (drugstore use). Might free top letting TSP soak inside the rim of top and bottle.
 I have one G whichs tells me nothing but 1900.


----------



## vlro (Mar 29, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  vlro
> 
> My husband works for a major bridge and road construction company in New Orleans.  About 3 years ago he was in a downtown area and they were digging things up with a backhoe.  He told me that they were unearthing many bottles.  I told him to bring them home.  I must have about 50-60 bottles = from verry small to about 8 inches high.  In all shapes and sizes.  I don't have a clue what these bottles are all about.  I don't even know if it is worth the time to clean them.  Any thoughts anyone?


 Hopefully, I have improved on my picture taking.  I took the advise here and tried photos outside.  This is an example of the many different bottles I have.  This one is green.  The seam does not go all the way up to the rim.  The embossed says:  "Kilmer's Swamp Root Kidney, Liver and Bladder Cure.  Binchamton, N.Y. U.S.A
 Anyone have any ideas about this one???


----------



## vlro (Mar 31, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  vlro
> 
> My husband works for a major bridge and road construction company in New Orleans.  About 3 years ago he was in a downtown area and they were digging things up with a backhoe around a canal that had been used as a dump on Claiborne Ave.  He told me that they were unearthing many bottles.  I told him to bring them home.  I must have about 50-60 bottles = from very small to about 8 inches high.  In all shapes and sizes.  I don't have a clue what these bottles are all about.  I don't even know if it is worth the time to clean them.  Any thoughts anyone?


 
 Here is a picture of everything I got.  Help me someone!!!


----------



## vlro (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not sure what I have a hold of.  There seems to be some pharmacy type bottles.  The big jug with the lettering is missing the handle.  I do have a coke bottle that is embossed with "bottled in 1915" that I just noticed.  I don't notice any printing on the square amber bottle.  I really don't know where to start.  I just can't get them clean.  Even at their best, they have a haze inside.  Any miracle workers out there?


----------



## vlro (Apr 16, 2004)

Can anybody recommend a good book on antique bottles?


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Apr 16, 2004)

They don't have a good book on New Orleans bottles on value, all the New Olreans collectors know what the market values are.
  As for cleaning bottles the only safe way to clean then is to tumble them. unless you have bottles that have good value or want to display them yourself, its not worth the time and money as it can cost from $15.00-$30.00 a bottle, it takes about (3) days to clean each one, sometimes six days. 
  There is going to be a New Orleans bottle show in August I think the 21st, I will post the date, time and place in a day or two. It might be a good idea to bring them to the show to get a better idea of what you have.

  Relicsnstuff


----------



## vlro (Apr 16, 2004)

Maybe all of you should write a book then, LOL  Yes, please let me know about the show.  Maybe I will have them all cleaned by then.  I have been having better success putting "The Works" inside and letting it sit.  It's Hydrocloric Acid.  Believe me, I perform this feat outside with the hose real close.  I work at a chemical company and took one to work today and they cleaned it with Naphtha.  It got the crude out.

 Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Apr 19, 2004)

Vlro,
  The New Orleans bottle show is August 21st @ the Quality Hotel, 2261 N.Causeway Blvd.
  In Metairie, LA. Looking forward to metting any members from the site, I have all the information listed on the calender as well as contacts.                                              

  Relicsnstuff   (Joe)


----------



## vlro (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  I'll put that on my calendar.  My bottles are looking better every day.  Just letting them sit with that good ole Mississippi water in them helped a lot.


----------



## john (May 2, 2004)

> The New Orleans bottle show is August 21st @ the Quality Hotel, 2261 N.Causeway Blvd.


 
 Thanks for the info, I look forward to the show! 
 -john


----------



## cdlouke (Feb 22, 2011)

I found a clear bottle 7 1/2 inches high marked St Cyr Fourcade, 215 Canal, cor Rampart St, NO. I was able to research Fourcade and found tht he was a pharmacist and had a shop at that location between 1870-1886.
 The bottle seems to be in good shape without any nicks or cracks

 Does anyone know what the value on something like this is


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi CD and welcome to the forum, pic's would go a long way because N.O. meds can bring from $10 into the hundreds, take as many as you can including the lip and the bottom of the bottle and all embossing, Natural light behind the bottle would be best when taking pic's....and thanx for bringing up such an old post, you must really be doing your research....Jim


----------



## #1twin (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the date on the Fourcade bottle. I have one also, along with a lot of other N O med bottles, dug in Biloxi. 
 Nice haul of bottles Ginny, and you didn't even have to dig them. Way to go! I would say the stenciled jug is your best find as was stated before. Too bad about that handle. There are some people that know how to replace the handle I am told. I brought home a couple handles today. Thanks for sharing the pics and welcome to the forum.     Marvin


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  #1twin
> 
> Thanks for the date on the Fourcade bottle. I have one also, along with a lot of other N O medÂ bottles, dug in Biloxi.
> Nice haul of bottles Ginny, and you didn't even have to dig them. Way to go! I would say the stenciled jug is your best find as was stated before. Too bad about that handle. There are some people that know how to replace the handle I am told. I brought home a couple handles today. Thanks for sharing the pics and welcome to the forum.Â Â Â Â  Marvin


 
 You've been fooled! Look at the date of the thread.


----------



## #1twin (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you Wheelah. So exactly what kind of BS is this?? I didn't pay attention to the date obviously because I assumed it was a recent listing. I just found out I lost my wallet in the woods bottle hunting today, so I am really not in the mood for foolishness. Thanks again.  Marvin


----------

